# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  کمک در خطا گیری برنامه

## arman_Delta2002

سلام من زیاد با php  اشنایی نداریم یعنی یادم فرته دستوراتش
و یک برنامه ساده از اینترنت گیر اوردم که روی لوکال تست شده بود و جواب گرفته ببودن حالا میخوام این برنامه رو ببرم روی هاست ولی این خطا رو میده!!!
12-9-2012 10-28-06 ق.png

customerswebservice.zip

در پوشه کاستومر یک فایل هست به اسم .httpd.conf که همه مسیر هاش واسه سیتم لوکال هست اگه میشه یک مسیر درست رو بهم یاد بدین وارد کنم تا روی هاست مشکلی ایجاد نکنه و دیگر این که تو پوشه کاستمر در پوشه classes فایل Connection.class.php مقادیر ارتباط با بانک رو درست دارم . نام کاربری و رمز ورود رو ولی باز هم هون خطای فوق رو میده
مشکل کارم کجاست؟
تو سی پنل هم یوزر و به بانک با تمام سطح دست رسی ها اتصال دادم

----------


## mtchabok

سلام
این سوالتون رو به صفحه php انتقال بدین تا زودتر جواب بگیرین .
در ضمن آدرسهایی که در فایل تنظیمات آپاچی وارد کردید رو باید بر اساس آدرس هاستتون تنظیم کنید ، که این آدرس رو ما که نداریم .
برای اینکه آدرس رو در بیارید یه فایل تست در هاست درست کنید که مسیر فایل رو بهتون نشون بده . مثل کد زیر :
<?php
echo __FILE__;
بعد به نسبت این آدرس ، مابقی مسیرها رو درست کنید .
بازم میگم این تاپیک رو به بخش php انتقال بدین تا بهتر جواب بگیرید .

----------


## arman_Delta2002

مسیر رو بهم داد و این مسیر رو هم دادم به فایل ایندکس ولی بازم همین خطا رو داره
یه زحمت بکشید و فایل httpd.conf رو نگاهی بندازین ممنون میشم

----------


## mtchabok

سلام
پوشه Classes نیست بلکه باید classes بنویسید .
اینم فایل index.php که ویرایش شد :
<?php

require_once("nuSOAP/lib/nusoap.php");
require_once("classes/Connection.class.php");
require_once("classes/Customer.class.php");

$namespace = "http://localhost/CustomersWebService/index.php";
// create a new soap server
$server = new soap_server();
// configure our WSDL
$server->configureWSDL("CustomerLookup");
// set our namespace
$server->wsdl->schemaTargetNamespace = $namespace;
// tell nusoap about the complex data type
$server->wsdl->addComplexType('Customer','complexType','struct',  'all','',
        array(
            'id' => array('name' => 'id','type' => 'xsd:int'),
            'phonenumber' => array('name' => 'phonenumber','type' => 'xsd:string'),
            'businessname' => array('name' => 'businessname','type' => 'xsd:string')
        ));
// create an array of that new data type
$server->wsdl->addComplexType('Customers','complexType','array',  '','SOAP-ENC:Array',
        array(),
        array(array('ref'=>'SOAP-ENC:arrayType','wsdl:arrayType'=>'tns:Customer[]')),'tns:Customer');

$server->register(
                // method name:
                'GetAllCustomers',     
                // parameter list:
                array(), 
                // return value(s):
                array('return'=>'tns:Customers'),
                // namespace:
                $namespace,
                // soapaction: (use default)
                false,
                // style: rpc or document
                'rpc',
                // use: encoded or literal
                'encoded',
                // description: documentation for the method
                'Returns an exhaustive list of all customers in the database');

function GetAllCustomers()
{
    $database = new Connection();
            
    $result = $database->runQuery("SELECT * FROM customers");
    $num = mysql_num_rows($result);
    
    if($num == 0)
    {
        return "";
    }
    else
    {
        $results = array();
        
        for($i=0;$i<$num;$i++)
        {
            $tempArray = array('id' => mysql_result($result,$i,"ID"),
                 'phonenumber' => mysql_result($result,$i,"PHONE_NUMBER"),
                 'businessname' => mysql_result($result,$i,"BUSINESS_NAME"),
            );
            array_push($results, $tempArray);
        }
        
        return $results;
    }
}

// Get our posted data if the service is being consumed
// otherwise leave this data blank.                
$POST_DATA = isset($GLOBALS['HTTP_RAW_POST_DATA']) 
                ? $GLOBALS['HTTP_RAW_POST_DATA'] : '';

// pass our posted data (or nothing) to the soap service                    
$server->service($POST_DATA);                
exit();

?>

----------

